# Devon Open Studio 2011 - My logo is featured in Exeter!



## Sofos (Aug 6, 2011)

In this year's DOS, Christophe Szpajdel, the famous "Lord of Logos", has decided to use the logo he designed for me as a centerpiece in his exhibition in Exeter. You can find it on page 22 of the guide: http://www.devonartistnetwork.co.uk/application/workfiles/resources/Exe.pdf


----------



## McKay (Aug 9, 2011)

I met him a few times when I was in a band in Exeter. Cool guy.


----------

